# Uhr mit MP3- Player?



## CentaX (28. September 2008)

Moin,
Ich hab vor viiieeelllen Jahren mal ne Uhr zu Weihnachten bekommen, ne LAKS mit nem intigrierten USB- Stick, 64mb.
Dir Uhr ist inzwischen jedoch arg ramponiert, das Kabel vom USB- Stick sitzt nicht mehr auf der Platine.
Also dachte ich mir, mir bald mal ne neue Uhr zu wünschen/kaufen.

Sie sollte eine analoge Uhr sein, möglichst flach und leicht (ich hasse Klopper am Handgelenk) und einen Mini-B anschluss haben, keinen fetten Stecker.
Am liebsten noch eine Datumsanzeige, das ist jedoch unwichtig, sie sollte übersichtlich und aufgeräumt aussehen. Am liebsten in dunkelgrau oder schwarz.

Das ist atm meine Uhr: 
http://www.uhren-schmuck.de/aktuelles/markennews/de_news/images/20030312154346.jpg

Es gibt auch eine ''Laks Memory Music'', die kann ich jedoch in keinem Shop mehr finden - schade eigentlich.
Das wäre sie:
https://www.laks.com/imagedownload/1697_usbcomputer_screen.jpg

Ich hätte jetzt jedoch am liebsten nen MP3 Player und keinen USB- Stick mehr drin, damit ich auch Musik hören kann (ich trage meine Uhr immer, vorallem in der Schule [Pausen ^.^] könnte das nützlich sein).
Den MP3- Player sollte man per USB aufladen können.
Ich habe auch gestern eine ''Thanko FMP3''- Uhr gefunden, die scheints hier in DEU aber auch nirgendwo zu geben, außerdem ist die mir fast schon zu klobig.
Das man da auch auf Radio- Frequenzen senden kann, gefällt mir jedoch richtig...

Die Uhr sollte schon 1gb Speicher haben, 2gb wären jedoch noch besser...
Allzu teuer sollte sich auch nicht sein, so viel Geld hab ich dafür leider nicht^^


----------



## CentaX (30. September 2008)

Ich push mal ganz böse


----------



## pixelflair (30. September 2008)

hab ich so auch noch nich iwo mal im laden oder so gesehen, sorry 

aber klingt interessant, dann müsste man nicht immer nur das handy nehmen^^


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

klingt sehr interessant, besonders weil meine auch vor tagen den geist aufgegeben hat.
in welcher preisklasse siedeln denn sich diese usb-uhren an?
mfg


----------



## pixelflair (30. September 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> klingt sehr interessant, besonders weil meine auch vor tagen den geist aufgegeben hat.
> in welcher preisklasse siedeln denn sich diese usb-uhren an?
> mfg


 
also oben stnad in den Links was um die 100US-Dollar.. also kannst dir ja den € ausrechnen der dann um die 70€ *glaub oder?* liegen müsst..


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

na ok das liegt ja noch im rahmen^^
danke lol


----------



## blueman (30. September 2008)

Guck doch mal hier!
https://www.laks.com

Die haben einen Onlineshop, der nach Deutschland liefert!

Gruß


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

@blueman
danke, da sind ja recht günstige dabei^^
wolltest du nicht schon im urlaub sein?

mfg


----------



## CentaX (30. September 2008)

Boah, danke an alle schonmal xD
Ich idiot hab natürlich nicht an LAKS selbst gedacht 
Aber 155€ für die 512mb Version der Memory Music sind echt heftig... obwohl mir die ganz gut gefällt, aber so viel geb ich dann doch nicht für ne Uhr aus


----------



## pixelflair (30. September 2008)

jop oO man bedenke da kriegt man schon nen dicken 4gb creative zen und ne gute uhr


----------



## CentaX (2. Oktober 2008)

So, das mit der Uhr ist jetzt erstmal auf Eis gelegt >.<
Einer meiner beiden 512mb MP3 Player hat auch den Geist aufgegeben, mir bleibt nur noch der alte 512'er den ich damals geschenkt bekommen hab (NP: 80€)
Den hatte ich jetz die letzten tage bei...
Fänd ne uhr trotzdem praktischer, muss ja auch evtl kein so großer speicher sein, ohne Display wird das schlecht..
Naja, schade eigentlich, so ne MP3- uhr wär echt klasse^^
Aber da meine Boxen kaputt gehen (center war schon kaputt, als ich sie bekommen hab; rechter vorderer lautsprecher ist jetzt kaum noch zu hören, bei sub ist der lautsprecher leicht eingedrückt), wünsch ich mir lieber neue boxen  Das Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition kostet ja fast genau so viel wie die Memory Music mit 512mb, da muss ich nicht lange nachdenken, was da eher sein geld wert ist...


----------



## Obi-Wan (22. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Ich hätte da nen' Link wo es die Uhr für 50€ gibt: https://www.laks.com/page.php?lang=de&laks_s=off&name=future&art_id=97hr 
du musst unten rechts schauen!

Euer Obi-Wan


----------



## CentaX (22. Januar 2009)

Naja, auf 64mb passt aber wirklich gar nichts rauf 
Ich brauch so ne Uhr auch nicht mehr... Hab zu Weihnachten nen Creative Zen X-Fi bekommen (mit 8gb für 100€...), der nimmt zwar deutlich mehr Platz weg als so ne Uhr, ich hab mich aber dran gewöhnt und komm prima mit dem zurecht ...

Vielen Dank für die Antwort trotzdem  Ich glaub, jetzt kann der Thread aber dicht gemacht werden


----------

